# Rod guide repair



## smitty1 (May 27, 2009)

I have a spinning rod and 3 baitcast rods that need guides or tips replaced. Need recommendations on someone in Pensacola area who does this type work .


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Local tackle shops could help you out with the repairs. There might also be some members in the area that could help you out.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Tight Lines on Pace does good work. I think it's $5 per guide plus the cost of the guide if you don't have the replacement.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Tightlines, outcast, gbbt, hot spots, dizzy lizzys...basically all of them do rod repair, the only one I'm not sure about is grays in perdido


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think jdhkingfisher does rod repair.

jack


----------



## smitty1 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. Was thinking about getting supplies and doing it myself but too many projects on the books already . Don't need something else to keep me off the water!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Rod-n-Reel Depot on Dog Track if your on the West side.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Steve at dizzy lizzy's across from the bayou texar boat ramp will do it for you too.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

+1 rod n reel depot


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

smitty1 said:


> Thanks for the replys. Was thinking about getting supplies and doing it myself but too many projects on the books already . Don't need something else to keep me off the water!!! :thumbup:


 
Yup. I was going to do it myself, too. After checking around and finding out how much it would cost, in time and dollars, it made LOTS more sense to let the pros do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

Ron at Rod-n-Reel Depot on Dog Track does all my work. reel good


----------

